# looking for apartment in bkk



## schnfl (Jun 7, 2011)

Dear all,

i am moving to bkk by sept11 and therefore i need a apartment for 2 years.
does anybody know recommeded internet links/estate agents where affordable apartments can be found.

i am thinking about 15-20tsd baht/month for a fully furnished 70 m² apartment - realistic? area: asoke/silom

thanks for your support.

br,
schnfl


----------



## USArmy Vet (Jun 29, 2011)

A decent furnished one bedroom in the area you are looking at usually starts at 25,000 baht and up. You're looking for a two year lease, so you should be able to get a discount.


----------



## coli (Jul 4, 2011)

I know some places around Asoke (Sukhumvit) with size 50-83sqm. under your budget.
If you're interested, please send me PM


----------

